# Old gas in two stroke engine...what to do?



## FishingAddict (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 25 hp mix outboard that I have not put in the water for several years. Every month, however, I ran the engine with water thru it.

One month, the engine smoked a good bit and did not seem very happy.   I figured the gas was going bad and I needed to replace it.

Well, the next month- it would not start. So I drained the gas out of it, cleared the fuel filter, and it still won't start. Spark plugs look ok.  Gas is getting to the cyinders.  Any ideas?  Do I need to just keep cranking it to get the bad gas out?


----------



## CAL (Oct 28, 2009)

Assuming you have a good spark,I would mix some fresh gas and with the hood off spray some in the carb.with a spray bottle while turning over.You can keep it running this way till it clears itself up many times.Good luck with it.


----------



## bender (Oct 28, 2009)

given enough time it`ll turn to varnish in the carb(s) check supply to the carb(s) first then check the carbs themselves.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 28, 2009)

Good advice. Clean your cars out and run it as much as you can from now on. The worse thing to do with an outboard is not run it. Remember gas goes bad pretty fast too. After about 2 months toss it out. I also recommend Say Foam in every tank it will help prevent gas related issues.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2009)

Get one of those hand pump syphons from your local auto parts store and get the gas out.  Put fresh gas in it.

Nail polish remover (acetone) is good for cleaning the plugs.

Follow the above advice on the carb.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I'm having a buddy come over tommorow to check the spark-

I'm assuming that the gas is making it to the cylinder b/c gas (the ugly old stuff) was leaking out of the prop/exaust when I was intentionally flooding it.

Plugs don't look too bad. A little carmelized, but I'm going to try the nail polish remover thing.

Assuming I just did not wait long enough for it to  "unflood," and I have a good spark, I'm going to spray starter fluid/gas in the carb. tommorow.

Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 29, 2009)

You can ruin a two stroke engine with starter fluid.

You probably have lacquer build up in the jets (ports) of the carb.  You might get it started, but more than likely you will have to break down the carb and thoroughly clean out all the nooks and crannies.

Even though you started it regularly, I suspect you didn't buy fresh gas as you went along.  I don't burn any gas that's over 3 months old in any of my small engines. (And that's what my small engine man recommends.)


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Oct 29, 2009)

Worst thing you can do to any 2 stroke engine is let it sit.  I worked in a small engine shop for a while and used to see the weedeaters that sat all winter come in for repair in the spring, and the chainsaws that sat all summer come in for repair in the winter.  The gas that's left in the carb will evaporate leaving the oil residue in the carb and gum everything up.  If it's gonna sit for a while, run it with no gas going into the carb, so all the gas burns out of the carb.  I know it's too late for that now, but a carb cleaning should get you going again.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Nov 5, 2009)

You should always unhook your gas line on an o/b motor at the end of the season and then run the engine completely out of fuel.  Pull your spark plugs and spray fogging oil in the motor.  Re-install the plugs and you're ready for storage.  The ethanol in gasolines now days also doesn't store well.


----------

